# Sudden Instinct (QH) babies/offspring?



## nyancat (Jun 30, 2014)

a lot of it has to do with how they are raised and handled.


----------



## Delaware Equestrian (Nov 20, 2013)

A lot of the time, but breeding has a lot to do with it. I've talked to a couple other people who have sudden instinct babies and they all have the same issues i have.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

^What issues are you having? I have an Impulsions son (linked to the Sudden Instinct line through Sudden Impulse), but I also noticed that Sudden Instinct has Impressive on the bottom. I love the Impulsions and would get another in a heartbeat but it depends on what is on the bottom. The Impulsions are SUPER smart and think they have it all figured out, so they can be opinionated but not in a dangerous way....but in a mental way. LOL...if that makes any sense. They need to now that it's YOUR idea not theirs. But dang, they are the most willing and talented horses I've ever owned. Get one broke it's broke for life. 

Now, the Impressive on the bottom....I'm just not an Impressive fan because they do have a quirk. I owned an Impressive/Zip bred mare....she was a super fancy WP horse but did not have a brain in her head. I don't know what problems you are having....but I'll say it....it's the Impressive.


----------



## Delaware Equestrian (Nov 20, 2013)

Yes exactly! They think they've got it all figured out and they don't need your input in telling them what to do! My mare is the queen of sass but I love her to death! Apparently another trait from the line is that they don't like for you to get in their mouth. You have to have very quiet hands but that might not be true with your boy. Is your guy spooky?


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

He's not spooky at all...comes from Impulsions. The spook would come from the Impressive.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

A friend has a SI Gelding he does have sensitive/ bit nervous type personality:wink:. He is a nice looking horse & good mover.

As far as Impressive breds,lets not be brushing them as all the same:-x no they aren't the all nervous flighty types, I have worked with many. My experience is they are often a horse that thinks too much, almost too smart for own good & you need to keep their mind engaged ,give them a job to do. A personality that isn't for everyone you either understand them & like, or you label them as difficult


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

My experience with the Impressives is a little different; very reactive and too much radar...lack of focus. My Impulsions has Skipper W on the bottom and a huge work ethic. The world could be falling apart around him and he stays focused and keeps on going.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

You can't just single out Impressive and say this or that applies. I'm like the above poster. I wouldn't trade my Impressives for the world. I don't find they spook at all. Now I do wonder about color influence as all of the palominos I have, worked with or known form similar breedings mature late mentally. Most of the one's I own or have owned have been heavy on Skipper W and/or Doc Bar. The rest are Boston Mac and Great White Hope. I have one Impressive top and bottom and he is the most all round solid impressive horse I have. Built like a tank and attitude to match.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

You have to remember just because a horse has Impressive as his great great grand daddy... he still has x (sorry don't want to do the math! ) amount of OTHER bloodlines in there too.

So unless a horse is SUPER inbred there are always other factors (and of course nature vs nurture individual personalities, etc)


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

Sorry guys....just not an Impressive fan, after having owned them, had them in the barn, and years of experience with them etc. Not my cup of tea at all for many reason (mindset and conformation characteristics). I'm glad those that own one enjoy them....but after 50 odd years in this biz, I would not own another. And yes....those characteristics can shine through no matter what else is in there.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

I love my impressive bred mare. LOVE her. She is very, well, impressive. Her last 4 judge show, we won Grand in Halter under two, Reserve under two. Then won the western pleasure, then my daughter hopped on and pointed in Barrel Racing. Next day, won the Hunter Under Saddle and Eq. She finished the year our Paint Horse Club's Novice High Point by over 100 points, and Reserve Open High Point. She's not my first impressive bred and won't be my last. I think she's like an Arab, very smart and retains lots of stuff in her "toolbox". I try to only put good things in her toolbox. She was started correctly, has been trained correctly, and treated correctly. Her dad was a Superior Western Pleasure horse, mom was impressive bred halter type mare and the cross was fantastic (Impressive 4 generations back). Did she get her temperament from her great, great, great, great grandfather - doubt it . Her mom was a nice bodied mare with a very sane mind, as was her dad. That would be my guess as to why I got such a nice mare - and as her full brother won the World Championship in Western Pleasure, I'd guess it wasn't a fluke.


----------

